# Euromobil 575 DSS - 1993



## davidod

I am about to purchase my first motorhome and I am currently 'looking' at a 1993 Euromobil 575 DSS in Germany. From pictures the layout seems to be along the lines that we would like and the overall condition of the vehicle has been put as being very good. Has anybody any personal experience of this particular motorhome or Euromobil info that may be relevant. In particular I would be interested in Eoromobil general reputation for build quality and if there are any particular weak points in the overall design or other areas that I should be aware of. Any input at all would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Boff

Hi davidod,

seems that your post has not been answered for some time. Here my remarks: 

Euramobil is in Germany considered as a brand which sometimes has a somewhat dowdy look, but a high quality of build. They are (meanwhile) specialized on motorhomes, so make no caravans anymore. Many motorhome rental companies prefer them because of their robustness.

And they are - to my knowledge - the only German motorhome maker which offers daily, public factory tours without any registration formalities. So they have nothing to hide.

They are not the cheapest, but at least you know what you get for your money. 

Problems have been reported with humidity for some specimens of the 2001 series. My Eura is from this series, but so far it is watertight.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

